# Regional work/plant and animal cultivation



## lolandclaire (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey,

Any help/advice/info regarding this would be fabulous thanks.

Is the plant and animal cultivation seasonal? Are we able to find our 3 months work easily all throughout the year?


----------

